# Indian Railways Live Tracking Map launched



## Texan Eagle (Oct 10, 2012)

Similar to Amtrak Status Maps that many of us love using, a private firm has launched RailRadar - Live Tracking of trains in India on a map. Check it out, it gives a nice idea of the density of long distance passenger trains and traffic all over India. When I last checker, RailRadar was tracking close to 1,800 trains running across the country.

PS: Just realised, the map does not show railway lines explicitly but if you click on any train, the route of that train gets displayed on the map.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 10, 2012)

Truly exceptional, aside from the ads, (which I understand the "why" of why they are there)

The density of service is simply amazing. So many trains on the same routes. One can fantasize about this in the USA, but I'll be long-dead b4 it happens.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have never used the usa map, but this Indian one is 100% cool!!! Great find, as I hope to visit India again this winter for another rail tour...

I was expecting to buy tickets on Cleartrip, as I have before, but now there are many problems registering as a foreign user. Expect I will have to buy an Indian railpass in the UK again... not too bad an option, but not as good as printing out a confirmed internet ticket at home.

Chai... Chai...

Ed


----------



## Texan Eagle (Oct 10, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Truly exceptional, aside from the ads, (which I understand the "why" of why they are there)


Ads? What ads? I use AdBlock plug-in for Google Chrome, and there is a similar plug-in for Firefox too. Install it once and say bye bye to ads forever. I logged on to the RailRadar site multiple times today but never noticed a single ad, in fact until you mentioned I did not even realize they have a spot for ads on that site!



> The density of service is simply amazing. So many trains on the same routes.


Yes! In fact, having traveled on trains in India for over two decades, still I did not have an idea of exactly HOW dense is the traffic. Visualizing it on a map makes it look amazing. Look at the traffic between Mumbai and Vadodara on the west coast or Delhi and Kolkata in the north-center of the country. Those are two highly saturated mainlines and you can see why.


----------



## No.6 (Nov 11, 2012)

> The density of service is simply amazing. So many trains on the same routes.


And to think the incredible levels of service function with an operational profit! I was once on a Belgian train bypassing France during a nasty strike, and was seated next to an older Indian gentleman. He was shocked that the European rail network functioned in such a way- and that he couldn't buy tickets and change his reservation via text message like he could back home.


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2012)

One problem at present is that Indian Railways passenger operations do not make any profit and actually run at a considerable loss. A lot of it is because of unrealistically low fares charged in all classes but particularly in the lower classes.


----------



## jebr (Nov 11, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Truly exceptional, aside from the ads, (which I understand the "why" of why they are there)
> ...


I'd encourage you to whitelist sites that you frequent a lot (for example, Amtrak Unlimited.) I've found the ads here fairly unobtrusive, and I know it helps them to pay the bills for this site.


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2012)

jebr said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Yup. Indiscremenately blocking ads will only cause more and more sites to become paid membership only, which is worth avoiding if all it takes is a few random ads in various corners of various pages.


----------

